# Dr Scientist ChosmiChorus v3 Preorder



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone else get in on this? I have #11 on order.

This pedal looks very cool, I have a v2, I believe.
With the preorder, you'll get the pedal for around $50 off the retailers list,
get a cool Dr S Tshirt and some stickers, choice of two different finishes.
Not to mention that you'll have one months before they hit the retail stores.

The info is here, if you're interested...

http://www.ilovefuzz.com/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=28614


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, I'm in on it! 

I've always wanted a Cosmichorus and the v.3 looks like it will be incredible!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! I saw that you were down for one Tim.
I'm looking forward to this pedal a lot.

Which finish are you choosing? I'm going with the "space".


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Space? I didn't know that was an option! 

I thought it said you could do either "Home Sweet Home" or "Zombies". I picked the Home Sweet Home one. 

Where did you hear about space? Everything is cooler in space!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, sorry. lol

Home Sweet Home was what I was thinking.
Someone called it "space" @ I<3Fuzz, it stuck in my brain. 8P

*facepalms self*


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Well that's ok, because I didn't know Home Sweet Home had anything to do with space. Now I'm even more excited!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a pic from the thread in Ryans section...

Home Sweet Home










The other finish is a Zombie motif.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh man, I know that finish better than you know! I just never realized it was called the Home Sweet Home finish!

I actually have one of those on my pedalboard right now! Borrowed it from a friend and swapped out my Retro-Sonic Chorus.

These older ones are actually vinyl'd by his wife (awesome), while I think the new ones will be similar to this but silk screened. Regardless, it's such a cool look!

Man, these v.3s look like they're gonna be just awesome! That clear knob 'rate' with the LED under it is such a great idea...

For anyone interested, here are the features:



*Fully analog BBD chorus using MN3007 chips
*Controls include MIX (fully dry to fully wet, fully wet is true pitch vibrato), LEVEL (adjusts the wet signal level, dry signal is fixed at unity), TREBLE (active eq control to cut or boost the treble content of the wet signal), CLOCK (adjusts the intensity of the effect by increasing the delay time), RATE (huge range of rate smoothly distributed on one knob turn), HOLD (adjusts the rise/fall time of the chorus signal when in Hold mode)
*Stereo in and out (using TRS jacks) with two identical but separate Cosmichorus circuits, can also do mono in stereo out
*Soft touch switching with true bypass using relays
*3 different clock range toggle-switch settings for 3 different intensities of chorus effect, further controlled with the Clock knob
*Hold Mode toggle-switch lets you engage the chorus effect by holding down the stomp switch, fades out when you release the stomp (with the Hold knob at min the effects starts and stops instantly, at maximum the effect takes a few seconds to fully fade in when the stomp is pressed and a few seconds to fully fade out when the stomp is released)
*Phase inversion toggle puts the wet signal either in-phase or out-of-phase with the dry signal. In mono this changes the character of the mixed sound, in stereo it changes the width of the stereo spread between the amps
*Expression pedal input for controlling the rate
*Rate knob is clear with LED underneath that flashes with rate of effect (looks cool, man)
*CV input for controlling the chorus effect, can also be used with expression pedal for manually sweeping the effect

And here's a demo:

[video=youtube;hrQnsLkbDA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrQnsLkbDA4[/video]


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Here's a pic from the thread in Ryans section...
> 
> Home Sweet Home
> 
> ...


something similar to this


----------



## ACCABUTS (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in for one, I got #33 in the zombie finish. Super stoked for this pedal... I already have a space ready for it on my board. Now the wait....


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I also ordered one with the zombie finish...I love zombies!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Just 25 spots left!


----------



## filipre (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to own a v2, great pedal (still wondering why I sold it).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks interesting! I'm still running a fairly pedestrian EHX Neo Clone for chorus, so I'm thinking about an upgrade at some point.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's 15 spots left on the pre-orders, you can have one of these before Xmas!

Here's the link to the two finishes available...

http://www.ilovefuzz.com/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=30131


----------



## ACCABUTS (Nov 7, 2011)

I was so happy to see the finishes, they look fantastic! So glad I went with the Zombies too!! Hurry up father time... I want me a chorus!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------

